# Picked up a cute little S-140 yesterday.



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've seen these around occasionally, but they are usually trashed or overpriced. This one was neither.  $15 at a garage sale.

I haven't gassed it up yet. Probably needs a diaphragm. Are these carbs the same as on a S-200? I've worked on a few of those.

For those that have owned one, how is the performance compared to a Powerlite? I love my little Powerlite for most of the snow we get here in Dayton. I know it's 2 inches smaller, and it weighs only 31 lb compared to the 38 lb Powerlite.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Tom99 said:


> I've seen these around occasionally, but they are usually trashed or overpriced. This one was neither.  $15 at a garage sale.
> 
> I haven't gassed it up yet. Probably needs a diaphragm. Are these carbs the same as on a S-200? I've worked on a few of those.
> 
> ...


For $15 I would give it a go as well. Looks to be in good shape.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Many years ago, maybe 25-30 yrs ago, when I had 1 snowblower, and it broke, I may have had 2, whatever, I was without a snowblower, we had 24" of snow. The neighbor loaned me his S-140 or similar machine, it worked! And really well. It was a dry snow. I was impressed.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It's the "cutest" little S - 140 I have ever seen.  

It is also the only one I have ever seen.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i had my sister's s620 years before i bought a powerlite, i chose the powerlite because i got less snow in my face and the chute let me put snow where i needed it to be. i think powerlites have more hp also


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought an S-120 about a year ago. Haven't even tried it yet apart from ensuring it ran...


----------

